# Snake avoidance training alberta



## ZoeyMuddyPaws (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello I was wondering if anyone knows of any snake avoidance training programs in the southern Alberta area or anywhere close specificly for rattlesnakes thanks


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Haven't heard of any - you could try the agility club and see if they know of anything, or whoever you train with down there.


----------

